# Sunshine Factor dosage



## quillenmom (May 10, 2010)

I just bought a bottle of Sunshine Factor hoping that it will relieve my little guy's dry flakey skin and cut back on his quill loss. I have been mixing a dollop of Flax oil to his food, but I will now switch to SF. My question is: how much should I give him with his dry food and mealies each night?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

The recommended dosage in the bottle is 0.1ml for 400g of weight. So depending on how much your hedgie weights you will figure out how much he needs.

My girls get 0.075ml and 0.15 every other night. They weight 325g and 650g. 

I find it difficult to mix the SF with dry food because my girls won't eat all the kibble every night, so in some nights they wouldn't eat the recommended dosage. You can mix it with wet cat food or whatever you know your hedgie will eat all of it, like baby food, minced chicken, etc. I use Wellness Healthy Indulgence for that. It's a semi soft food that comes in pouches and has very good ingredients. They lick the bowl clean and get all the SF I put there.


----------



## quillenmom (May 10, 2010)

Thanks!
Have you noticed that their skin has improved with the SF?
Also, I have never weighed Quillen. I don't have a scale. To tell is he's getting fat, I use the method of stretching him out and seeing if his sides are parallel or if they have a sideways bulge. He's pretty trim for a 1-year old.
I do give him a mix of turkey and sweet potato baby food. I will add the SF to that.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf's skin is 100% better since we started the SF. 

He had been losing 20-30 quills a day and his skin was flaking like crazy. It took a month before we saw real results but the difference is amazing! No quill loss and his skin looks so good - no flakes, just pink happy-looking skin.  Just a note about the quills - it took about 3 weeks after the quill loss stopped before I started seeing new ones - so 6-8 weeks after the SF started. Just thought I'd mention it as I was getting pretty worried (for nothing, as it turns out).

He's about 320grams and gets .05ml every other day. And susan is right: my vet recommended putting the SF on soft food so you can ensure it gets eaten. If it's on kibble, if that one piece is missed...no SF gets eaten.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc also gets SF, and he gobbles it up like a pig. He just loves it! He gets just under 0.1 ml, and weighs around 360g. Our vet said that it's mostly B vitamins, so even if he did get too much he can't overdose, he'll just pee out the excess. He didn't have flakes or quill loss, but I'm pretty sure he had dry skin because he used to scratch all the time. After using SF, I rarely see him scratch now.


----------



## quillenmom (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your input. I think the dry winter air probably was hard on him and hopefully the summer humidity will help, along with the SF. Do you all just use a dropper to measure the .05- 01ml? Or do they make little tiny spoons?
He's a dandruff machine right now, but I don't see him scratching at all. I try not to bathe him too often (maybe once every 3 months) and when I do, I use flax seed oil and Aveeno, and rinse well. But it doesn't take long for him to get flakey again.


----------

